# Shrimp Alfredo



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had this tasty treat tonight!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good ... Mrs likes it with chicken but I use canned vension with mine ... we both like the shrimp


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell me about what you put in the alfredo sauce.

Thanks!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we cheat and use bertolli's ... wife used to make it but Bertolli's is hard to beat and easy


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I posted a recipe on here a while back. Dang good sauce. Not very good for you though. 

Looks great!!

Darin


----------

